# Wife with other men fantasy



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you get turned on by the thought of your wife or partner being [email protected] by multiple men? Please be honest. Not here to judge, just need some input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

It frankly doesn't matter if a small segment of men enjoy the idea
the bottom line Poppy is that YOU are not comfortable with it whatsoever and that is all that matters


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

The thought of my wife with another man makes me seeth with rage.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> It frankly doesn't matter if a small segment of men enjoy the idea
> the bottom line Poppy is that YOU are not comfortable with it whatsoever and that is all that matters


This. 

FYI, my SO and I have had threesomes before, both with another girl and another guy. I'm ok with it, as I enjoy the eroticism of the scenario and the pleasure two people can bring to one person, but I much preferred the FMF. But what's good for the gander... 

Also as any FYI... The whole multiple partner thing was initiated by my SO, not me (the guy). So she was ok with the scenarios right from the start. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

No.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> It frankly doesn't matter if a small segment of men enjoy the idea
> the bottom line Poppy is that YOU are not comfortable with it whatsoever and that is all that matters


So this is where you hang out. Where've you been mate? Have you given up on me? I know you are being kind and true, but I'm not here to make it ok with me, I'm here to get an honest response from guys who don't know my story. Love you anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Poppy said:


> Do you get turned on by the thought of your wife or partner being [email protected] by multiple men? Please be honest. Not here to judge, just need some input.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, but I spend countless hours fantasizing about what I'd like to do with the man who "[email protected]" my wife. In that scenario, I'm pretty sure I would be the only one experiencing pleasure.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Poppy said:


> Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I showed the thread to SO.In his male opinion "Her husband wants to fantasize about multiple men f*cking her because he's f*cked in the head.Therapy is probably something they should consider"

my female opinion is I agree.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Poppy said:


> Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's lots of guys out there that have that fantasy. They just don't happen to be on this forum. There's also lots of guys who would pretend to have that fantasy so they could have guilt-free sex with women who aren't their wives. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Not my fantasy. But I can see why guys may like it from the standpoint that 1) it may excite them to feel those pangs of jealousy and 2) they have a wife that excites other men, so he may want to be able to "brag" about what he has by sharing their wives.

Best guesses I can come up with.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Poppy said:


> Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He needs to get a hobby. A motorcycle maybe.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Poppy said:


> Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry if you don't want me commenting in regards to your history but it's relevant-


simple answer -he does that because he's an abuser

it's one thing if you have a fantasy and ask your partner if they're interested as well or even try to introduce something new during sex

but it has been made crystal clear by you to your husband that the idea makes you very uncomfortable and due to the horrible infidelity he brought onto you, it makes it downright painful

yet despite knowing that he continues to talk that way during sex or looking up how to get extra men involved

if that isn't intentionally hurtful and being abusive, then I don't know what is


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol. If only you knew. He has a hobby.....sex. The whole stuff about making it ok to [email protected] other women...hmmm. Very scary. Seeing as he has done with at least 12. 8 of those prostitutes and one a stripper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I'm sorry if you don't want me commenting in regards to your history but it's relevant-
> 
> 
> simple answer -he does that because he's an abuser
> ...


Well looks like I lucked out on the nice guy department.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Poppy said:


> Well looks like I lucked out on the nice guy department.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Life is always going to throw crap at you, granted you have it much worse than others, but it's what you do about it that matters

happiness can be yours but just not with him


----------



## ScrewedEverything (May 14, 2013)

Poppy, check this out:

June 5, 2013 : Savage Love | The A.V. Club


----------



## Poppy (Mar 14, 2012)

ScrewedEverything said:


> Poppy, check this out:
> 
> June 5, 2013 : Savage Love | The A.V. Club


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Thound said:


> The thought of my wife with another man makes me seeth with rage.


Is she in these situations with her consent? Or against her will?

Or does it matter?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Poppy is he REALLY wanting you to do this with other men, or is this just dirty talk he is saying to you while he is busy having sex with you? 

And is it just to see you with another man or MEN?

Some guys just get excited and more aggressive when they talk dirty to their wives during coitus....those fantasies stoke their fire. It doesn't necessarily mean he wants to go down to the corner liquor store and bring back three or four thugs for a gangbang.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta love Dan. 

I think he's right. It takes the intimacy out of it by imagining other people there. 
He seems unable to cope with the vulnerable intimate side of sex. He puts up walls...no his subconscious mind puts up walls against it. 

The inability to associate sex with intimacy is the or to even tolerate intimacy is the core of sex addiction.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope. I find cuckoldry to be disgusting. Whether done secretively, as a wife having an affair, or openly with the husband's blessing.

As for the psychology, most people think it's a form of masochism. There are also men who become aroused at having women whip them, punch them, step on their gonads (ouch!), and whatever else. It's a form of mental humiliation that some men like.

Since your husband is a serial adulterer, perhaps it's a way to assuage his conscience. By corrupting you, he doesn't have to feel guilty about cheating on his faithful wife. Perhaps it's just a way to introduce you to a swinging lifestyle.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

hambone said:


> Is she in these situations with her consent? Or against her will?
> 
> Or does it matter?


To the best of my knowledge she hasn't been with anyone but me.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Poppy is he REALLY wanting you to do this with other men, or is this just dirty talk he is saying to you while he is busy having sex with you?
> 
> And is it just to see you with another man or MEN?
> 
> Some guys just get excited and more aggressive when they talk dirty to their wives during coitus....those fantasies stoke their fire. It doesn't necessarily mean he wants to go down to the corner liquor store and bring back three or four thugs for a gangbang.


:iagree:

The "hotwife" fantasy is a very common male fantasy, like some women fantasize about getting raped against their will.

But in reality, very few men would actually want their wife to go with other men, and very few women would like to be actually raped.

I admit that I tried to get my GF to tell me such made-up stories during sex because it makes me horny. But I would fall like a ton of bricks on her if she actually went with other men.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Poppy said:


> Lol. If only you knew. He has a hobby.....sex. The whole stuff about making it ok to [email protected] other women...hmmm. Very scary. *Seeing as he has done with at least 12. 8 of those prostitutes and one a stripper*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bases are loaded and Casey’s at bat . . . . time to change the batter my friend.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Poppy said:


> Do you get turned on by the thought of your wife or partner being [email protected] by multiple men? Please be honest. Not here to judge, just need some input.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel like that would be gay.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have this fantasy, and I've experienced it with a past lover. I also have exhibitionist tendencies, which I shared with my STBX.

It's the fine line between pleasure and pain when it comes to this fantasy, the jealousy raises a woman's hotness factor through the roof in addition to the nod that others find your partner attractive; like showing off a hot car.

I only lived this fantasy in RL with my ex-gf before my STBX however. Our relationship at that time was not very strong but I could not get rid of her, yet, I found the idea of sharing her quite enticing, so I did, with both men and women. However, as turned on as I was, my emotional attachment to her dwindled, I felt nothing but pity love and lust. The more she got shared, the less I cared about her. She became my "little wh-re" so to speak.

My STBX however found the idea of being "passed around like a wh-re" repulsive, and never allowed me the pleasure. She has however, entertained our mutual exhibitionist sides prior to marriage - before she decided to become a "good girl" I guess. STBXW's decision was the wisest by far obviously.



> Ok, so in your male opinions why do you think my H wants to talk to me about me being [email protected] by multiple men whilst we are having sex?


Obviously because it turns him on. Hell even now the thought of STBX's new bf banging her turns me on lol, even though it hurts as well, but hey, we're seperated and divorcing so meh.

I would advise against it however, unless your relationship is strong enough to deal with the backlash and only if both parties are into it. You don't seem to be, so don't allow it. Tell him no, and stick to your boundaries.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Poppy said:


> Do you get turned on by the thought of your wife or partner being [email protected] by multiple men? Please be honest. Not here to judge, just need some input.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is going to sound possessive, but in my opinion if you're my wife your lady parts belong to me. You are not to give them away or let anybody else touch you except your OB/Gyn. So no I would never share my wife.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It's not something that I'd ever fantasize about.

I'm selfish. I don't like to share. 

IMHO, you have a problem. It's your husband.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

I would be into it as soon as I have cloned myself a few times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Never woulda crossed my mind until I read about that kind of sick sh!t on the internet. 

If you're just into the relationship for a fvck, then no problem. I've been in group sex situations before, but not with a wife or LTR mate. And it's not something you repeat, mostly just a bunch of buzzed people who got hot all at the same time. I have been in a situation where a married couple had me in their bed. I thought it was weird, but I was in my 20s and completely c0ck driven. 

Never again.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Poppy said:


> Do you get turned on by the thought of your wife or partner being [email protected] by multiple men? Please be honest. Not here to judge, just need some input.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Take my word for it. If it happens, you won't like anything about it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Poppy is a woman.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope not in the least sexy.

In fact my reaction would be homicide and divorce.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

hookares said:


> Take my word for it. If it happens, you won't like anything about it.


That got a huge laugh out of me. I'm sure it'll have as much appeal as getting kicked in the balls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## solvency7 (Jun 15, 2013)

obviously a fantasy but thats where it ends,in reality id be ripping his face off and dragging him alone the floor lol, its not happening,


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Happily married man here. The idea of my wife with another man is actually sickening. I do not share. 

Fantasy's can be a lot of fun if your both on the same page. But that is one I can't even go there with. I am not turned on by humiliation or pain. Cuckoldry equates to humiliation and pain to me. 

To even think about sharing a GF or FWB. I would have to remove or detach any real feelings for her to do it and I would simply see her as an object. Some people like that I know... 

As for men that enjoy cuckoldry, I find them to be pathetic and below contempt. Yes a bit judgmental but hey it is how I feel about it. I don't think that even if I was single I could be in the same room as a voluntary Cuckold. I would just be so disgusted in them ....

Just MHO on all this.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just going to skip all the pleasantries.

Poppy why are you still with this A$$ bag? This guy is like the scum of the earth. Seriously if he was drowning in a pool and there was a life saver on my way to the exit, I wouldn't expend the energy to kick it over to him on my way out.

You are of infinitely higher value than you allow yourself to be treated. I hope you realize that soon, before you waste more of your time in an abusive situation.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

To answer your question. I've always been judgemental of men who enjoy this (sorry guys if this is you). The thought of another man screwing my wife or SO disgusts me and makes me sick and I couldn't imagine bringing it up, especially if I had cheated before and I knew it bothered my wife. It's completely abusive, he might as well be beating you.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

COguy said:


> To answer your question. I've always been judgemental of men who enjoy this (sorry guys if this is you). The thought of another man screwing my wife or SO disgusts me and makes me sick and I couldn't imagine bringing it up, especially if I had cheated before and I knew it bothered my wife. It's completely abusive, he might as well be beating you.


I look at it the same way as you. But I realize true swingers do not look at it this way at all.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I find even the thought of anal personally revolting but don't see why that should lead me to call people who fantasize about it, much less actually DO it sick or perverted.

You can't superimpose a sick personality upon this kind of fantasy any more than other fantasies, including yourself with all the internet porn you are jacking off to or thinking about while on top of your wife. 

It doesn't mean you actually do want to be cheating on your wife with whatever most recent model you were looking at. That is of course a possibility, but not true at all for most. Otherwise rampant affairs would be the norm.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Seems to me that any guy who fantasizes about his wife being screwed by another guy has some unresolved anger issues towards his wife, whether he realizes it or not.


----------

